# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Crowdfunding del libro El Puente Invisible de Kiko Pastur

## Kiko Pastur

Queridos amigos,

Soy Kiko Pastur y quiero poner a vuestra disposición la posibilidad de publicar en gran formato mi primer libro de magia _El Puente Invisible_ por medio de una financiación colectiva (crowdfunding directo) los 40 días que van del 22 de julio al 31 de agosto de 2014.

Para más información y poder conseguir el libro dirígete a: http://kikopastur.es/crowdfunding/

Gracias a todos,
Kiko Pastur

----------


## jossan

La página me da error

----------


## elmanu

a mi tambien!

----------


## Mistico

Ayer iba bien.

MADELVI

----------


## Ravenous

Han petado el ancho de banda. Habrá que esperar a que lo arregle.

----------


## Kiko Pastur

Ya está solucionado el problema para ver la info del crowdfunding mágico.

Desde ahora sin límite de transferencia!   :Wink1: 

http://t.co/j9HrwoPinj

----------


## Darkman

Kiko, te envié un correo hace unos días y no sé si te ha llegado. Si puedes, dime algo. Gracias.

----------


## Kiko Pastur

Darkman, ya te he enviado un correo. Gracias por tu colaboración!   :Smile1:

----------

